#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-06
<Atamira>  /clear
<user_> Is anyone having a problem with ubuntu 11.04 where it randomly freezes?
<user_> No input device works, any audio playing loops over and over, have to restart
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> yay, mon^Wtuesday
<mwhudson> indeed
<snail> talofa
<ajmitch> it feels far too close to the shortest day of the year, the sun is still barely rising over the hill
<snail> a user called 'Ubuntunz' sent me a private message asking whether i needed a linux distro...
<ajmitch> snail: I think everyone got that
<ajmitch> you'd think that people who were on IRC in an ubuntu channel probably wouldn't need one...
<snail> ajmitch: they probably spammed everyone in every linux channel
<ajmitch> & he pasted a link to a facebook group for ubuntu in NZ, with 1 member
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-07
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Mornin
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> thumper: how's Dunedin at this time of year?
<chilts> cold or wet yet?
<thumper> cold
<thumper> not so wet
<chilts> lots of rain here recently
<ajmitch> sunny for now, at least
<chilts> not so cold
<chilts> anyone ever used Sympa: https://www.sympa.org/
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> it's been very warm in wellington for the time of year lately
<ibeardslee> chilts: no .. but have you looked at http://groupserver.org/ ?
<chilts> I'll take a look, though this is something that's already being used and I have to make additions and fixes to it :)
<chilts> so we can't really switch
<ibeardslee> ahh ok.
<chilts> ah, I think Francois is using that for libravatar
<ibeardslee> kiwi software
<chilts> far out, it uses Zope!
<chilts> :(
<ajmitch> chilts: don't be scared... :)
<ajmitch> how much of zope does it use?
<chilts> I am ... though I know my thoughts of zope are tarnished with having to use Plone once
<chilts> I know reed likes Zope
<ajmitch> it's not so bad if it's just using a few zope components
<chilts> not sure I like the way it downloads all the dependencies (all 30MB) of them, into it's own little virtual world
<chilts> I guess DEbian/Ubunut packages would fix that
<chilts> gah, bad typing
<mwhudson> oh, that's richard's thing isn't it?
<mwhudson> it's pretty zope i think
<chilts> Richard?
<mwhudson> richard waid
<mwhudson> i used to share an office with him
<chilts> cool
<chilts> mwhudson: you're in Welly aren't you? coming to the PerlMongers quiz next Tuesday?
<chilts> it's not about Perl (if you're worried)
<chilts> it's just about Open Source in general
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> maybe?
<chilts> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-08
<fmarier> how about the "mwhudson chilts & fmarier" quiz team?
<mwhudson> fmarier: sounds good :)
<chilts> sounds good! :)
<chilts> mwhudson: I thought you were a maybe?
<mwhudson> chilts: i am getting better at making decisions, perhaps
<chilts> you just needed a few morning coffees to help you through :)
<mwhudson> funnily enough, i had my first proper coffee (i.e. not decaf) for a good few days this morning
<chilts> I had a decaf this morning, but been drinking tea since
<thumper> mwhudson: I thought you had given up?
<thumper> mwhudson: or is coffee now a periodic thing?
<mwhudson> thumper: not given up, just trying not to be addicted
<mwhudson> uds drove a nail through that for a while
<fmarier> mwhudson: how long is the withdrawal period if you go cold turkey?
<lifeless> 2 weeks IIRC
<mwhudson> fmarier: maybe 4-5 days?
<mwhudson> i think it depends how much you're drinking when you quit
<mwhudson> for me, hours 48-72 ish were the worst
<lifeless> ah, up to a week claims instant google results
 * ajmitch can stop with caffeine any time he wants, honest
<mwhudson> tailing off gradually seems to work though and is a lot less unpleasant
<mwhudson> one cup a day for a week, one cup every other day for a week, one cup every three days for the next and then stopping seems to work
<snail> mwhudson: that solution requires three weeks of self control, and this is an addiction...
<chilts> it took me 2.5 days to get over stopping coffeine
<chilts> the headache on the 1st day was worst, then it was better, then fine
<chilts> I sleep much better these days
<ibeardslee> .. I wonder if that's why I get a headache over the weekend
<chilts> ibeardslee: yes, that used to happen to me all the time
<chilts> then I realised what it was
<chilts> you probably sleep in longer, or get coffee later
<ibeardslee> so the solution is a coffee on saturday and sunday morning
<chilts> heh ;)
<chilts> I hate code comments like 'File exists?', when the operation they are doing is "is readable"
<ajmitch> & then the code explodes when it can't open the file due to permissions?
<mwhudson> bonus points for using access(2) to do the checks
<chilts> there are some interesting things in this code, like a global $param being stuffed all over the place
<chilts> I also hate files which are named john.pm and have 'package Lucy;' in them ... it's very confusing
<ibeardslee> you think that john.retard would be more appropriate?
<chilts> indeed
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> Morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch really doesn't like it when the 7:45 AM bus doesn't show & having to wait at the bus stop for another 20 minutes
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> hate having to get to the bus stop 20 mins early, and the bus comes even earlier than that
<Atamira> and then the next one is late
 * ojwb has concluded it's simpler just not to leave the house ever
<thumper> morning
<thumper> TGIF!
<ibeardslee> ojwb: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/working_home
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> oh that is just sad ibeardslee
<ojwb> sadly accurate
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-10
<shockingbehavur> what's wammu like....when it works with hsdpa modems
<shockingbehavur> what's wammu like....when it works with hsdpa modems
<Atamira> i havent used it
<shockingbehavur> ok...who's familiar with wammu
<Atamira> you should ask in the #ubuntu channel instead
<shockingbehavur> ok...this may take all night through american soil
<Ubuntunz> does anyone need a copy of any linux distro?
<Ubuntunz> I can download and send Via Fastpost any linux distro, I can also download things you might need but dont have the bandwidth for, any requests Email me now at samnmatthew@gmail.com your request can be processed straight away there is always someone on stand by to recieve email alerts.
<ajmitch> silly spam
<Atamira> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-11
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-12
<ojwb> aww, NZ has slipped to 5th in the active DDs/population rankings: http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2011/06/12#devel-countries-201106-3
<zapzupnz> That's a shame. But nevermind.
<ibeardslee> morning
<lifeless> ugh, so it is
<ibeardslee> on the plus side ... yay work day!
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morningz
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> ahh, Mondays
<Atamira> dont you just love Mondays?
<ojwb> seems bettter than sunday to me
<hads> Ug. A bug overwrote part of my postfix main.cf
<mwhudson> ouch
<mwhudson> i found that the reason mail wasn't going anywhere was that i didn't have postfix installed on the new laptop
<hads> Restored from backups, pretty nasty bug though.
<hads> Luckily it didn't break mail completely, just removed some anti-spam configs. Happened on three VMs
<chilts> I had a good time with SPF and Reverse DNS records last week
<chilts> once I got Amazon to put in a reverse DNS record to my domain, almost all the email started to be accepted (Hotmail, Paradise, Vodafone, iHug and others)
<chilts> it was nice seeing a clean Postfix log again, instead of all the status-deferred or status-rejected
<chilts> status-sent is nice :D
<chilts> hads: was that due to an upgrade or update or something else?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-05
<hads> evening
<ibeardslee> evening
<ibeardslee> hads that DVBS card you mentioned on twitter .. what sort of grunt does it need on the PC?
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> morning all
<Atamira> morena
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> from the look of things, dunedin missed most of the fun weather again
<thumper> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: None really, DVB cards just dump an MPEG stream to disk.
<hads> or to whatever.
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<snail> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> anyone seen the sun yet? or even venus?
<chilts> fmarier: you probably have?
<chilts> thumper: how about down south?
<chilts> Wellington is grotty
<thumper> yep
<thumper> clear skies here
<thumper> seen the small dot that is venus
<thumper> the only thing I can say is "seen it"
<thumper> not overly exciting
<fmarier> chilts: cloudly here too :(
 * ajmitch should go out & stare at the sun for a bit
<ojwb> is it normal for ISP to charge you a substantial amount for moving house?
<ojwb> it seems it's cheaper to get a new ISP at the new house, which doesn't make much commercial sense
<ojwb> or do they usually waive it if prodded
<chilts> thumper: lucky you :)
<chilts> I'll have to wait for my next life
<chilts> ojwb: when TelstraClear wanted to charge me for moving, I said I'll quit and then reconnect for free
<chilts> they said they'll waive the fee
<chilts> I had it out with them for about 15 mins on the phone
<chilts> just threaten to leave and they'll waive it
<chilts> they charge you since they think they can get away with it - don't let them :)
<ojwb> ok, i suspected as much
<ojwb> also seems they charge you for *moving to them from a different ISP*
<ojwb> which similarly seems a bad commercial idea
<ajmitch> wasn't part of that set by the commerce commission?
<mwhudson> i hope if vodafone do buy telstraclear, they fire the entire customer support wing
<chilts> I hope vodafone don't buy TelstraClear, since Vodafone are shit themselves
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> they're an isp/telco
<mwhudson> of course they're rubbish
<mwhudson> but i had much better interactions with voda support than telstraclear
<ojwb> when we had TC cable about 4 years ago, they seemed incompetent but good at fixing it
<ojwb> like a wiring charge would appear on the bill despite us declining to take it, and they'd fix it quickly
<ojwb> seems somehow appropriate that the transit of venus is hidden behind thick clouds
<ajmitch> perhaps for your part of the country
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-06
<ojwb> seems xnet don't charge for moving anyway (i think the thing I saw about a charge on their website is only if you're connected via fibre)
<fmarier> so Precise comes with a local dns resolver by default?
<ajmitch> yes, dnsmasq
<fmarier> ajmitch: that's not installed on my box...
<fmarier> at least according to: dpkg -l dnsmasq
<ajmitch> package is dnsmasq-base
<ajmitch> afaict networkmanager starts it up & passes the resolvers that dhclient gets through to dnsmasq
<fmarier> ah i see, it's just a dns proxy
<chilts> hmm, I need to do precise at some stage
<ajmitch> yeah I'm not sure of the details of what it can do :)
<ojwb> there seems to be a new thing to manage resolv.conf (called resolvconf) too
<ajmitch> it's not that new, is it?
<ajmitch> debian/changelog says it first made it into experimental in 2003
<ojwb> dunno, seems to have only started appeared in my ubuntu-based appliances since I upgrade to precise
<ojwb> or maybe it worked differently before
<ojwb> it was moaning that /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink
<ojwb> so I just added it to the list of packages to uninstall
<ajmitch> yeah, that part's new
<ajmitch> not sure when it started being used by default in ubuntu
<ojwb> generally it seems a good idea to have things to manage this, rather than N different things all fighting to update it
<ojwb> the appliance situation is a bit special really
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<fmarier> ibeardslee: zareason coreboot-based laptop, fuck yeah!
<ibeardslee> yeap
<thumper> wat?
<thumper> what is coreboot?
<ibeardslee> their bios is already 'open'
<ibeardslee> and customised
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/ZaReasonNZ/status/210488042597777408
<ibeardslee> http://www.coreboot.org
 * ibeardslee goes looking for the bios zareason use
<ajmitch> would be nicer than having to turn off secure boot :)
<ojwb> morning
<fmarier> thumper: coreboot is a free software bios. it used to be called linuxbios
<ibeardslee> actually if coreboot was trusted, would that solve the problem?
<mwhudson> yeah, i guess zareason aren't too worried about getting the 'made for windows 8' sticker
<fmarier> apparently boots to a linux console in like 3 seconds or something
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: coreboot wouldn'
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: coreboot wouldn't be trusted unless it only booted to kernels that were signed
<ibeardslee> true
<ajmitch> fmarier: booting to a desktop in < 10 seconds (with autologin) should be possible
<mwhudson> the fundamental problem with all this is that if joe random free software dev can make a kernel you can boot, so can joe random haxxxxor
<fmarier> ajmitch: except that legacy bioses usually waste up to 10 seconds setting up the hardware for DOS
<mwhudson> ajmitch: about 50% of my boot time is bios currently i think
<ojwb> the "trusted" part seems to really mean "trusted to maintain microsoft profit levels"
<ibeardslee> http://www.insydesw.com/products  The InsydeH2O is what the Alto I had a look at was running
<ajmitch> fmarier: right, so you'd probably be able to get under 10 seconds with that coreboot bios, is what I meant
<fmarier> ajmitch: oh, sorry i misunderstood what you said. having a cold boot take as long as resume-from-suspend-to-ram would be pretty neat :)
<fmarier> ojwb: i believe that the "trusted" in "trusted computing" has always meant "trusting microsoft to act in your best interest"
<ajmitch> I know that ubuntu booted from grub to login in ~10 seconds on some hardware for some releases, I think it could be possible to be faster now
<mwhudson> esss esss deee
<ajmitch> yup
<mwhudson> actually, i need to reboot after an update so i'll time grub -> login
<mwhudson> brb :)
<ajmitch> booting is certainly not < 10 seconds for me, I've got far too much running at startup, like postgresql :)
<mwhudson> about 12s
<ibeardslee> I pushed Oneiric 64bit to my netbook (and then upgraded to precise) tempted to drop back to 32bit .. does seem slower
<ajmitch> speed of 64-bit vs 32-bit depends on quite a few things
<ajmitch> there's talk of a 32-bit userspace ABI that can use the extra registers, it might make apps use a bit less RAM
<ojwb> i'd like someone to obsess about restoring from hibernation as much as they seem to about a clean boot
<ajmitch> for some reason hibernate seems to be even more problematic than suspend these days
<ojwb> there are "fast suspend" kernel patches around at least
<ojwb> fast hibernate I mean
<ojwb> e.g. http://tuxonice.net/
<ojwb> handily comes with patch versions for jaunty, karmic, lucid, and maverick
<ojwb> 3 of which are now EOL IIRC
<ajmitch> apparantly there's a PPA for more recent versions
<ojwb> yes, I was just looking
<ojwb> the kernels all say there's a newer version, but I was failing to find the actual versions to compare with
<ojwb> not a great sign though
<ojwb> AIUI, the standard hibernate essentially just swaps out everything, and on restore stuff just gets paged in on demand
<ojwb> so the order of loading is largely random
<hads> morning
<ojwb> probably works much better for an SSD
 * ajmitch stabs LP timeouts
<ibeardslee> most things work better with an SSD don't they? ..  .. well apart from my wallet
<ajmitch> ojwb: the kernel is only out-of-date with respect to precise-proposed
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> that's rather misleading on launchpad's side then
<ojwb> ibeardslee: having lots of data doesn't
<ojwb> which rather ruins them for me
<ajmitch> the Newer Version link says the newer kernel is in -proposed
<ojwb> oh, i missed that link
<ajmitch> or I'm just too used to how LP lays things out :)
<ojwb> d'oh
<ojwb> no, it's very obvious
<ojwb> looking at the upload dates, it is actually fairly actively maintained for supported ubuntu releases
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> another blindingly sunny day (for now)
<ibeardslee> looking that way up here as well
<mwhudson> morning
<Guest65730> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-08
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> oops..afternoon
<ojwb> is there a way to make do-release-upgrade stop prompting quite so much?
<ojwb> or at all, ideally
<ojwb> the man page talks about frontends, but doesn't tell you what values work
<ojwb> and the source code doesn't help much
<ibeardslee> -q ?
<ojwb> that just seems to turn off some output afaics
<ojwb> i tried it on a few and it didn't seem any better
<ibeardslee> there are some tools for giving answers to things .. probably would ahve had better luck search without so that extra beer
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-10
<hads> Morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thomi> morning
<thomi> The symetry in this channel pleases me.
<thomi> Doh!
<mwhudson> we need #ubuntu-nz-chat
<ajmitch> since this one is just too noisy
<mwhudson> so this one can stay pure
<thomi> heh
<chilts> morning
<lifeless> mwhudson: is that like old style London pure?
<mwhudson> lifeless: i don't know
<mwhudson> lifeless: which means probably not?
<lifeless> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Labour_and_the_London_Poor
<lifeless> see under 'pure finding'
<ajmitch> lovely
<lifeless> ajmitch: what one learns doing history in high school :)
<ajmitch> it brings new meaning to '100% pure New Zealand'
<mwhudson> ah heh
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<ojwb> morning
 * ojwb sighs at lucid failing to upgrade to precise
<ajmitch> file a bug if there's not one
<ajmitch> LTS-LTS upgrades are meant to be enabled in update-manager when 12.04.1 is out, there are still people fixing stuff in precise :)
<ojwb> they've all been fine so far, until I tried one on a machine someone had the desktop stuff installed on
<ajmitch> only packages from main, or some from universe as well?
 * ojwb is unconvinced that we should be running ubuntu in this case TBH - we get a 2 year LTS cycle, compared to debian's ~2 year stable release cycle
<ojwb> universe of course - it's pretty much impossible to actually run a machine without
<ojwb> though I don't know how much universe stuff is involved
<ojwb> does that mean nobody will care?
<ajmitch> I wouldn't say nobody
<ajmitch> just that it's less likely to get fixed unless someone knows about the bug & cares enough
<ojwb> well, I'm ok to file a bug, but if it'll just be another ignored bug on launchpad, I have better things to do
 * ojwb wonders what to file it against
<ajmitch> that's the hard part
<lifeless> ajmitch: I'm not sure its true to say less likely to be fixed
<lifeless> ajmitch: ratio wise, fixes in universe *per package* may be higher than in main *overall* :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: !cite, of course
<ojwb> gave up i'm afraid
<ajmitch> in terms of SRUs, I suspect that there are more done for main, especially as there's a dedicated team for 12.04.1 maintenance
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-04
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> mwhudson: linked in says it is your 11 year anniversary at zope corp, congrats :)
<mwhudson> thumper: um
<mwhudson> thumper: now it's saying "Does Tim Penhey know about Ubuntu?"
<thumper> haha
<thumper> "knows about" is kinda vague
<mwhudson> actually these are all pretty good
<mwhudson> "Does Jono Bacon know about Open Source?"
<thumper> heh
<mwhudson> "Does Jonathan Lange know about Python?"
<mwhudson> thumper: the zope corp thing makes no sense though
<thumper> perhaps no finish date?
<mwhudson> i've been a psf member for 11 years apparently
<mwhudson> i've never worked for zope :)
<ajmitch> getting endorsed by non-technical people about things they have no knowledge about is a bit odd
<mwhudson> ajmitch: getting endorsed by technical people for things *I* know nothing about is a bit odd too
<mwhudson> i got endorsed for mongodb and rails
<ajmitch> hah
<thumper> :)
<chilts> mwhudson: I got endorsed for Java and PHP in the same day ... I think someone was trolling me
<mwhudson> chilts: :)
<ajmitch> most of my endorsements are sort of legitimate, I think
<olly_> morning
<chilts> afternoon
 * olly_ got endorsed for speeding
<chilts> cool
 * ajmitch should endorse thumper for go
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> olly_: haha
<hads_> Linked in is kinda silly.
<hads_> morning
<G> morning
<ibeardslee> 'kinda' ?
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-05
<snail1> hads_: it's a great way for seeing which sets of people are feeling uncomfortable about their job security
<G> snail1: all the people rushing to update their profiles etc?
<snail1> G: yep :)
 * olly_ is surprised to find a ~12 hour flight to europe
<olly_> that'll be from wellington in florida then...
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-06
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena
<chilts_> afternoon
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> good night
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-07
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> hads: say, do you have any of those android tv set top box type things?
<hads> mwhudson: Not here sorry. I have looked at them, waiting on XBMC to be more stable on Android.
<mwhudson> hads: ok thanks
<mwhudson> hads: mostly interested in skype tbh
<mwhudson> there are expensive shiny things that probably work well and super cheap dodgy looking chinese things that might be better judging by the specs, but no real way of knowing
<G> mwhudson: talking about those HDMI Android 'usb-stick' like things?
<mwhudson> G: basically i want a cheaper version of http://shop.skype.com/intl/en-nz/skype-for-tv/tv-compatible-webcams/tely-hd/
<mwhudson> and ideally a newer android than froyo...
<G> mwhudson: ahhh right, I was thinking you might be talking about something like SmartVu, but that appears to be stuck on Android 4.0
<mwhudson> 4.0 seems better than 2.2 :) but i want the webcam and mic too
<G> yeah, wonder what Android is like with external webcams
<ibeardslee> problem with most/all of those devices is that you probably won't get a supplier provided update to the Android version.
<G> ibeardslee: exactly, which is why it's a pity that SmartVu appears to be following that tradition, considering that it's a Kiwi thing (afaiu)
<G> mwhudson: the word on Stackoverflow seems to be that Android has no APIs that apps can use to access a UVC camera, (although Android can set them up etc) - you'd need to basically write a heap of stuff to interact with it  (based on what I'm reading anyway)
<mwhudson> yeah, so screw that
<mwhudson> i just want our parents to be able to see our daughter :)
<hads> Buy a fancy TV with it built in? :)
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson loves the email mountain punishment for a holiday
<ibeardslee> heh
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-08
<mwhudson> good morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<thumper> o/
<kcj[work]> \o
 * olly notices some workmen craning a new transformer onto a pole
<olly> I think today I will be saving my work especially often
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-01
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-06
<ruenoak> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-06
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-07
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-09
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-12
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> are there any local mirrors that have yakkety images?
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I don't think it's common to mirror those, iirc they're only on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mwhudson> ajmitch: yeah, i suspect you're right
<ajmitch> it's probably not worth the churn for mirror operators
<ibeardslee> the mirrors with have the packages but not so much the CD images
<ibeardslee> s/with/will/
<ibeardslee> I think we wait for the beta before we start doing the CD Images
<ajmitch> mwhudson: maybe you could use the zsync file to grab a copy locally each day
<ajmitch> downloading the whole set of images would probably be slow even on UFB
<mwhudson> actually cloud images are probably more what i want, same problem though
<mwhudson> apparently we don't make zsync files for them
<mwhudson> given my fast access to catalyst's mirror probably making the images myself would be fastest, but ehh
<ajmitch> the cloud images are probably small enough to download daily
<mwhudson> there is annoying wrinkle, which is that my access to cloud-images.u.c goes over the company vpn and that slows things down
<mwhudson> there is probably a proper fix for that though
#ubuntu-nz 2019-06-07
<adr1en> hello, I'm french, member of ubuntu-fr community and now in nz, I'm looking for a job like systems admnistrator, it security consultant, embbeded linux programmer around christchurch. Do you know good companies who are looking for people ? I can work 6 months, here my email adrien@guisse.me, cheers ;)
